# Type R Mugen 200 LTD Edition



## dipstic (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all,few pictures of my new car (first basic clean)


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice looking motor:argie::argie:


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

all i want to do is stare and drool mate- im a german and jap junkie when it comes to my motors


lovely 



VeeDub


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet sweet sweet sweet sweet sweet sweet.

Nice :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Absolutely awesome piece of kit mate - love it! :thumb:

Apparently there's a guy around the corner from me has just bought this exact car, although I'm yet to see it.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

holy **** i just mad a mess that is one sexy cat what bhp is she pushing? the back end looks spot on


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

that is the dogs balls

need more pics :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats a gorgous shade of white, white cars do not always reflect the light in that way!

Very tidy car!


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

That is stunning :argie::argie:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's still the standard 197bhp isn't it? THere's only gonna be like 20 mugen r's and this is the special edition with the body kit. Looks great though, very jealous!


----------



## t_m_evans (Apr 28, 2009)

That is just...... WOW! I like that! any chance of some more pics? Interior / engine bay 
Pretty Please! 

I think the wheels really make the car! 

Your a very lucky person to own a very special car....


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

superb:thumb:



-tom- said:


> holy **** i just mad a mess that is one sexy cat what bhp is she pushing? the back end looks spot on


197bhp the same as standard, the Mugen 20 is 240ps


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to sell my EP3 for this but first i need to rob a post office lol. Awsome car. I thought that Mugen was goin to put the large rear wing on it


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks Stunning, but please tell me you didnt pay the 40k price they were reporting to be selling for


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Love the wheels!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.japanesesportcars.com/honda-civic-type-r-mugen-200-limited-edition-uk_10298.html

nice car looks mint.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Deary-me, that is lovely. :argie:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

You should'of bought a FD2 JDM version. IMO, our british version is a dogs dinner, and a cheap nasty one at that.

But looks nice and sparkly.

Well done fella.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

WOW....i love this!!!!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

> You should'of bought a FD2 JDM version. IMO, our british version is a dogs dinner, and a cheap nasty one at that.
> 
> But looks nice and sparkly.


the fd2 is the full fat version! with 240hp.... very expensive though!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

that car looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looking good!, how does it compare to the standard type R??


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

This is absolutely beautiful, fair play mate


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I love these, just think they are a bit too much for what you are getting, but a collectors car, and will hold its value a lot better than a standard Type R. Like my Civic Jordan, there is only 300+ left now (from 500), so they technically stay pretty static with value. I love all the body kit on the Mugen, just wish they had actually put those exhausts on the car, and not just surrounds that cover the actual exhausts that are tucked up inside there, shame that.

Well done on getting one, and you got the best colour - championship white.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

You are a very lucky guy!
I would love one of these, or the Jap import saloon version


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> looking good!, how does it compare to the standard type R??


It's exactly the same as the Championship white edition (OEM halacial LSD) just the front and rear bumpers are mugen kit. The wheels are a Honda option (not mugen) wheel called "Lightning" + plus a Mugen numbered plaque (1-200)


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Very Tasty !


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

horned yo said:


> I want to sell my EP3 for this but first i need to rob a post office lol. Awsome car. I thought that Mugen was goin to put the large rear wing on it


Thats the Mugen 20, mate keep your Ep3 I wish I had its a better car.



HornetSting said:


> I love these, just think they are a bit too much for what you are getting, but a collectors car, and will hold its value a lot better than a standard Type R. Like my Civic Jordan, there is only 300+ left now (from 500), so they technically stay pretty static with value. I love all the body kit on the Mugen, just wish they had actually put those exhausts on the car, and not just surrounds that cover the actual exhausts that are tucked up inside there, shame that.
> 
> Well done on getting one, and you got the best colour - championship white.


totaly agree with that exhaust surround, I'm sure they only come in white, red was the pre production model.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Absolutely love the Rims, and the styling - the rear looks awesome!!!

They look so good in white too


----------



## dipstic (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments, its a standard CW Type R (200bhp) not the full mugen 20(£38,000 worth) 
I just think it looks bloody good in the white


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking car


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice looking motor, i prefer this version to the other mugen with the hideous spoiler. :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Right you got me , See I don't like these.................. but that is fcuking stunning !!


----------



## dipstic (Feb 15, 2009)

One more


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep I'm converted too. When I saw pictures of it back in 2008 I wasn't that impressed but in the flesh it does look nice - it's a shame they couldn't have given you a few extra bhp


----------



## nitronick (Aug 1, 2007)

That is a very nice looking motor, 

Would love one,

Looks nice and clean as well


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I got invited to have a look at one of these by my local Honda Dealer.
I have the EP3 CTR

Got to admit - I love the Mugen limited edition - nice photos btw. :thumb:

If only I had the money.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovely car mate. I like the styling of it over the standard Type R. Still not too sure on the exhausts.
You need to get yourself over here: http://www.type-r-owners.co.uk/forums/index.php very helpful bunch should you need any advice.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> Thats the Mugen 20, mate keep your Ep3 I wish I had its a better car.


Lol at it's not a better car! The Mugen/championship White version have between 208-215 bhp stock! (despite the offical figures Honda state) Much better gearing and gearbox and has the halacial LSD from the FD2 coupled to revised vsa settings. It would out pace and corner better than an ep3 round a track all day long. Not to mention dosent look like a baked goods transport vehicle. And is miles safer.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Love that spaceship


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

What a beuty mate, my mrs drives diesel civic ex version and i love it, of course It's far from mugen, but still a nice car to drive, I am jealous


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow thats different, is that imported by any chance, or can this brought from a local honda dealer through the uk.

The back certainly looks different on your one, very tasty.

Lovely colour by the way.

You'll enjoy that motor, v tecs are sound engines, love to rev and rev.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Loooooooovvvvvveeelllllyyyyyy!!!! :argie:

From the photo's the bodykit dose'nt look like a great colour match though


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Amazing! I've got a big crush on focus rs' but ****, this is something else, absolutely stunning fair play


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

But no Civinfo sticker


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

EPIC!!!!!!!!!!jap ftw


----------



## jacko666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice, looks mean as


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice car, bit jealous!


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

These are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely motor you've got there mate.


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

:doublesho:doublesho awesome car mate, looking nice and clean too :argie::argie:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely that.


----------

